# cut 1 plant 2



## ClimbinArbor (Jan 17, 2009)

thats been my motto this year. but ive found a fundemental flaw in my plan.... donating trees to the city and county is great but ive been getting trees from my nursery that i deal with.... so heres the flaw, the trees ive been buying dont count! they were allready alive when i cut 1 lol.

so what i want to do is start taking cutlings off of my removals....

problem is, i dont know how to the letter. from what ive gathered you just take a small limb, poke a hole in the ground, and stick it in there. well call me anal but thats not enough for me lol. so here come the questions....

size of cutlings?

depth?

best times to plant should be the same as regular transplanting yeah?

any special preping of the cutling??

anything else i forgot to ask??

as always the help is most appreciated!


----------



## D Mc (Jan 20, 2009)

Climbin Arbor,

This is something I am very interested in also. We have a world class grafter here that has a small wholesale nursery that we frequent. He'll see a tree here in the Valley with a growth pattern he likes, stop, take a cutting and have replacement plants that are genetically identical.

Seeds can have a lot of variations and some species of trees can only be propagated by cuttings.

So go for it. This should be a helpful link on this subject.

http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/pnw0152/pnw0152.html


Dave


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 20, 2009)

American Horticulture Society *PLANT PROPAGATION * 320 pages
_the fully illustrated plant by plant manual of practical techniques_ is a great reference.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 20, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Plant seeds!
> 
> Rooting cuttings is a science. Some things are really easy.....some are impossible!



Oak almost never work and willow...all you need do is stick it in the ground and pee on it.

This is a good resourse

http://www.ibiblio.org/pfaf/cgi-bin/arr_html?Acer+platanoides


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 20, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> ...all you need do is stick it in the ground and pee on it.



I'm having tee-shirts made! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 21, 2009)

ClimbinArbor said:


> thats been my motto this year. but ive found a fundemental flaw in my plan.... donating trees to the city and county is great but ive been getting trees from my nursery that i deal with.... so heres the flaw, the trees ive been buying dont count! they were allready alive when i cut 1 lol.
> 
> so what i want to do is start taking cutlings off of my removals....
> 
> ...



Contact your state or county agents to buy trees at heavy discounts. They are seedlings and usually numerous varieties are available. We planted 10,000+ seedling and transplant trees on property for mere pennies per tree when purchased at higher quantities.


----------



## wilbilt (Jan 24, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Oak almost never work and willow...all you need do is stick it in the ground and pee on it.



Poplar. 
I swear the cuttings are capable of planting themselves. I haven't actually seen it happen, but I think they do it in the middle of the night when I am sleeping.


----------

